# More Recalls (Ckn Soup & Diamond)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are all of these being kept in one topic? I couldn't find the other one(s) to add this, so I'll just post it separately for the time being.

This particular recall included comments from the person who passed it along, so I will copy it in its entirety:



> I rec'd more [recalls] today, plus I've pasted one of the company's posting which states that their product was NOT supposed to contain rice protein (I guess it wasn't listed on the ingredients either) but the manufacturer added it without their knowledge. Also, the ingredient list doesn't show rice protein concentrate on the label.
> 
> Added to the recall:
> 
> ...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Costco's Kirkland Brand Signature canned food has been recalled as of today.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you mintchip!

I just found a few others that were recalled yesterday and these are *DRY* foods.

Only the following dry pet foods are involved in the recall:

*DOCTORS FOSTER & SMITH CHICKEN & BROWN RICE FORMULA ADULT LITE DOG FOOD*, NET WT. 5 LBS., 12.5 LBS, and 25 LBS; Code dates: Best Used By Jan 24, 09; Best Used By Feb 8, 09; Best Used By Feb 26, 09; Best Used By April 10, 09; Best Used By April 17, 09;

*DOCTORS FOSTER & SMITH CHICKEN & BROWN RICE FORMULA ADULT LITE CAT FOOD*, NET WT. 3 LBS. and 7 LBS.; Code date: Best Used By March 13, 09;

*LICK YOUR CHOPS LAMB MEAL, RICE & EGG CAT FOOD*, 4 LBS. packages,
Code date: Best Used By April 29, 08;

*Bulk CHICKEN & BROWN RICE FORMULA ADULT LITE DOG FOOD sold to one consignee (SmartPak)* in a 2000 lbs. tote, Ship date: Feb 9, 2007.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, there is just no end to this recall and it seems that as time goes by more and more products appear to have been contaminated. 

Thanks for the new information.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I feed Brutus Chicken Soup for the puppy Lovers Sould Dry food, but I am thinking that I should switch him now. It seems that often the dry food is recalled shortly after the canned. I also have concerns about a food company that has no clue if an ingredient showed up in it's food. Pretty scary.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks so much for the latest update as the last I heard Cosco brand was a good alternative at a reasonable price .. 
It seems like the media is no longer interested in this topic as I do not see much on line or in the news but then again I may be missing it as I do not watch TV that much anymore ..
Watching Havanese is more fun !! 
My sister in law has two cats and she is beside herself as she dos not know what to give them any more ..  
It is not as easy to home cook for a cat .. You need to add Taurine ..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I feed Brady Chicken Soup dry food also and now I am worried. I would switch him, but I have no idea what to switch him to. Any suggestions?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fromm isn't so easy to find, but I've been grateful to see that it has stayed out of all the recalls so far. I have two different pet stores (privately owned, not chains) ordering it for me and both have come through within a few days, so at least I have a few options so long as I don't wait until the last minute.

I hope the rest of you with concerns are able to find something that leaves you feel comfortable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, *Blue Buffalo *recalled their dry cat food a day or two ago. Today *Blue Buffalo *has now recalled *all canned foods *- cat & dog, *plus treats*!

Link here


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think you can order the Fromm online as well ..


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I feed Brady Chicken Soup dry food also and now I am worried. I would switch him, but I have no idea what to switch him to. Any suggestions?


Blue Buffalo chows are widely available in chain stores: at least Petsmart and I think Target.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OK, I think I will try Innova Puppy Food. Others on this forum use it and like it. Their website tells you where you can get it in your area. I assume I should switch slowly since CS Dry has not been recalled yet. Any words of wisdom out there?


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks K, for this thread update. With so many recalls, perhaps there should be a thread where we can just go to its last page for current news? I didn't find a more current thread.

As an alternative, here are 2 websites (these are new to me), and the first one definitely has daily breaking news right at the top. "Recalls within the last 24 hours". (I forget, maybe I found this link from someone here on this forum.)
http://www.itchmo.com/
Also, this vet site has updates:
http://www.avma.org/aa/menufoodsrecall/default.asp

itchmo today's update includes:
Recalls Within the Last 24 Hours:
* Blue Buffalo recalls all canned dog and cat food, plus treats.
* Natural Balance recalls more foods.
* Chicken Soup For the Pet Lover's Soul recalled.
* Diamond pet food recalled. (See link above)
* Costco's Kirkland brand canned food recalled.
* Lick Your Chops brand recalled. (See link above)

Of course, each of the pet food brands has notices posted on their websites too. I guess people should just go check the lists for whatever they've fed. With so many recalls, I sort of feel like I need go doublecheck every day. As Cosmosmom said, it's not making it into the media?

Our dog's been fed no canned or moist food which were the major culprits. Fortunately, she's a Hav that's not at all finicky: perhaps she learned that from growing up with a Chocolate Lab, which will devour anything and everything of course!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Btw, Blue Buffalo dry cat food -- they only recalled a single batch of a single type of dry cat food. Although Blue Buff is avail. in Petsmart, from what I've heard, Blue Buff is a smallish family company interested in high quality and maybe deserves support? And seems their response on home page is genuine, regarding the dishonesty of their supplier? But I don't really know a lot about them, if anyone wants to enlighten me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I feed my two BB Chicken Puppy kibble and they love it. It got a 3 star rating on the dogfoodanalysis.com website.

I just went to their site and they give a detailed explanation regarding the recall of a few of their products. It seems they are not the only ones this has happened to. Seems the mfg company put thr rice protein in the products without informing Blue Buffalo and some other companies, as well.

I spend more time reading dog/cat food labels than people food labels. I also thought sorbitol was toxic to dogs, and it is in so many things.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

*fromm puppy food*

fromms an be ordered at petfooddirect.com i researched it after tom recommended it. i plan on changeing coco as soon as i use up more of her eukanuba (which is currently safe)...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judith, have you ordered from petfooddirect.com? I just looked to see how much shipping is and about choked. I put a 33-lb of dog food in my cart ($37.99) and the shipping to my town is $30, which nearly doubles the cost of the food.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

More recalls were just added since I looked this morning:

Two flavors each of *Mulligan Stew* and *Canine Caviar* have been recalled by American Nutrition.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is getting ridiculous!!!!!  There are about 100 brands recalled so far - *100 !!*  Jim, that "itchmo" site is a good one. I saw it somewhere recently and it is always up to date.

I will suggest to Melissa that we have a "sticky" thread for all these recalls. That way the thread will always be at the top of the forum posts and it should be in the "Health" section, I think. I don't know how to do it myself, but I will PM Dawna as she might be able to since Melissa's away.

I have CSoup canned food for adult and it's 'light'. Who knows if it's fine!  There is no gluten nor rice protein in it other than whole grain, brown rice. Crazy!


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all! Some of you may not have read my post on being emailed from the FDA about recalls. I've been getting about 2 emails a day from the FDA on recalls. It probably is the easiest and faster way to know.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=609

If anyone needs help in signing up, post back. I tried to explain how to in my
thread but some may find signing up to be confusing.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay, now I am getting scared  I feed Oreo Chicken Soup, and I am feeding him mix of Adult and puppy formula. I was making the switch over to the adult, as I have been told my breeder it is too rich for him. Now, I am not sure what to do now. Should I just switch over to another food as of tonight's dinner? What should I do? Help?!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well so far it has been the grain that has been effected- but now they are talking about pork in the human food market that has been tainted with the mellanine. It most likely comes from the pig feed. That is huge! because if it is in the pig feed, it is most likely in chicken and beef feed too.... So are the next re-calls going to be for the no grain dog foods? not mention human foods? 

I am just now trying Timberwolf wild and natural- it is a no grain, but has less protein than the EVO- I felt my boys get kind of sluggish on the EVO. 

Home cooking for them is sounding better and better.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

*OOPS!*

kimberley, i didn't get that far. shipping would be the same for me as i am on the west coast also. i will keep looking. did you find out where the plant is?


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

I am pasting this from a FDA email I've just received.
Kmax

American Nutrition, Inc. Issues Voluntary Recall
Contact:
Bill Behnken, 801.394.3477, [email protected]
Naomi Keller, 801.554.0023, [email protected]

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- April 26, 2007 -- The Denver office of the FDA informed American Nutrition, Inc. today that certain samples of rice protein shipped to its production facility have been contaminated with melamine, an industrial chemical used to make plastics and fertilizers that may be harmful to animals if consumed. The rice protein in question was obtained from San Francisco-based Wilbur-Ellis Company.

The FDA is investigating the use of rice protein, an ingredient found in a number of canned pet food products and baked pet food treats to fortify protein levels, after a portion of Wilbur-Ellis' rice protein supply was found to be contaminated with melamine. American Nutrition immediately discontinued the use of rice protein after learning of the melamine contamination.

The FDA has urged American Nutrition to issue a voluntary recall of pet foods manufactured using Wilbur-Ellis rice protein. None of these products is sold under an American Nutrition brand, but are sold through other independent companies. No American Nutrition brands or other products they manufacture for other businesses are affected by this recall.

The products subject to this recall are as follows:

CANNED CAT FOOD
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Hairball Control Oven Roasted Chicken 3oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Kitten Recipe Oven Roasted Chicken 3oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Kitten Formula 5.5oz 15 AUG 08 15 APR 09
Harmony Farms Country Chicken Entrée 3oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Natural Balance Ocean Fish Formula 3oz and 6 oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10

CANNED DOG FOOD
Blue Buffalo Beef Dinner 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Blue Buffalo Chicken Dinner 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Blue Buffalo Hearty Venison Dinner 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Blue Buffalo Lamb Dinner 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Blue Buffalo Salmon Dinner 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Blue Buffalo Turkey Meatloaf Dinner 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Canine Caviar Gourmet Beaver 13.2oz AUG 21 08 APR 15 09
Canine Caviar Gourmet Turkey 13.2oz AUG 21 08 APR 15 09
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Puppy Formula 13oz 21 AUG 08 15 APR 09
Diamond Lamb & Rice 13oz 21 AUG 09 15 APR 10
Harmony Farms Beef 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Harmony Farms Chicken 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Harmony Farms Lamb 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Harmony Farms Salmon 12.5oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Kirkland Signature Premium Dog 2-Flavor Variety Pack 14oz (24-pack) AUG 21 08 APR 15 09
Mulligan Stew Chicken 13.2oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Mulligan Stew Turkey 13.2oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Natural Balance Beef Formula 13oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Natural Balance Chicken Formula 13oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Natural Balance Lamb Formula 13oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10
Natural Balance Venison & Brown Rice 13oz AUG 21 09 APR 15 10

BAKED DOG TREATS
Natural Balance Venison & Brown Rice Formula Baked Dog Treats 14oz AUG 21 07 APR 15 08
Blue Buffalo Health Bars Baked With Apples & Yogurt Dog Treats 20oz AUG 21 07 APR 15 08

Pet owners who purchased these pet foods should immediately discontinue using the products and return unused portions to the place of purchase for a full refund.

These products represent a small percentage of those manufactured by American Nutrition. To reiterate, no American Nutrition brands or other products manufactured for other businesses are affected by this recall.

We at American Nutrition care immensely about the quality of the products we manufacture and the health of the pets that consume them. We want to express our deep concern over this situation. Feeding pets has been our business and passion for more than 35 years. We take that responsibility seriously and are very proud of what we do and how we do it. We will continue to work closely with the FDA in their ongoing investigation.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kmax, thank you for that. Oreo is on the kibble, although I am not 100% relieved, this gives me some reassurance that for now, the food I give Oreo is not affected.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Today's Newsday had a story that hogs ate the same type of contaminated food, and the hogs made it into the human food chain. Maybe now somebody will take some stronger action in all this mess.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kinda makes me want to go vegetarian at times.


----------



## KMAX (Apr 8, 2007)

You are welcome witBmom!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Kinda makes me want to go vegetarian at times.


I am vegetarian and I don't feel any safer. Apparently wheat, corn and rice aren't safe.....hmmmm maybe a salad for dinner tonight?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> hmmmm maybe a salad for dinner tonight?


Yeah, and my favorite salads used to be comprised of spinach.  I still eat a lot of spinach, but the recent spinach mishap still crosses my mind now and then.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

For the most part I do eat vegetarian - I have been slowly weening myself off meat. But the way things are going, eventually we are going to be told to eat nothing!!


----------



## amymjd (Dec 22, 2006)

hi--has anyone heard about royal canine? That's the only thing that my Lucy will eat...just curious. Amy


----------



## traceyrives (Oct 12, 2006)

I've been feeding the Premium Natural Balance dry dog food for about a month. I know they say it's not affected, but I'm worried. The problem is, it takes a month to wean him off something and then on to something else. He happens to have an upset stomach today. I'm kind of freaking out, but have read if they are going to get sick, it would be within a day or two. Does anyone have any knowledge about that? I just don't know what to do. I'm thinking about boiling chicken and rice. He loves that. Any advice? Thanks! 
Tracey


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy, so far, as far as I know, Royal Canine is ok. That is the maker of the SO food that my girls are on - from the vet. My vets office said that if they ever heard that their food was recalled, they would notify me. Does Royal Canine make an "over the counter" food??
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*ROYAL CANIN recalls*

Yes, Royal Canin has had eight recalls - some of them are pet store available and some are vet prescription products. Link here.

ROYAL CANIN SENSIBLE CHOICE® (available in pet specialty stores nationwide)
- *Chicken Meal & Rice Formula Senior DRY DOG FOOD* 
- *Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Puppy DRY DOG FOOD*
- *Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Adult DRY DOG FOOD*
- *Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Senior DRY DOG FOOD*
- *Rice & Catfish Meal Formula Adult DRY DOG FOOD*

ROYAL CANIN VETERINARY DIET™ (available only in veterinary clinics)
- *Canine Early Cardiac EC 22™ *
- *Canine Skin Support SS21™*
- Feline Hypoallergenic HP23™

They say that this is not a "recall", but they asked for all of these items to be pulled off the shelf voluntarily. As far as I'm concerned, a recall is a recall whether you are told to do it or whether you choose to do it. It does sound like they may be being preemptive by doing it first.

Here is a link to all of the Royal Canin products that are NOT part of the recall if you want to check your forumula.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Well so far it has been the grain that has been effected- but now they are talking about pork in the human food market that has been tainted with the mellanine. It most likely comes from the pig feed. That is huge! because if it is in the pig feed, it is most likely in chicken and beef feed too.... So are the next re-calls going to be for the no grain dog foods? not mention human foods?
> 
> I am just now trying Timberwolf wild and natural- it is a no grain, but has less protein than the EVO- I felt my boys get kind of sluggish on the EVO.
> 
> Home cooking for them is sounding better and better.


My little guy is on Timberwolf wild and natural as well as Steve's Raw Food and is doing better than when he was on Evo. On Evo he had constant diarrhea and no energy. Many breeders have told me their pups also had diarrhea when on Evo.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I am presently feeding Innova puppy kibble, but I don't feel comfortable at all. Both Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup dog foods say that the contaminated rice protein concentrate was added *WITHOUT* their permission! The ingredients list for Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul did NOT show rice protein concentrate on its listed ingredients!  Chicken Soup says on its website, "The products being withdrawn were not formulated or labeled to contain rice protein concentrate. The rice protein concentrate was put into our products without our knowledge." Blue Buffalo's website says there has been "product-tampering" without their knowledge.

If American Nutrition has added it without the knowledge of the food manufacturer, whose to say that Innova or any other dog food hasn't had it secretly added? I've contacted Natura who makes Innova and asked if they deal with American Nutrition. I also asked if ANY of their ingredients comes from China. I'll let you know when I get an answer.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Another alternative is to feed a kibble WITHOUT any grain. I feed Innova EVO, it has no grain and is good to feed to puppies too.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

There was an article in the Desert Sun today and the jist of it said that thousands of animals have been affected by this fiasco but there are no statisics confimed by the FDA as yet .. Just the original ones put out by Menu foods eons ago .. 

Hmmnn someone has their head in the sand .. The one positive thing that came out of this article is the the Dog food made by Paul Newman's company is safe to consume .. Because it is organic - only certain products are allowed to be used and the machinery used to make the food has to be cleaned and sterilized each time to insure it can be labeled organic .. 
I do not know if anyone has used this food but it considered to be safe . For now ... 

Apparently Paul Newman's daughter Nell is responsible for the introduction of this food the recipies and production of this food .. 
I am not advocating it in any way but this is just an FYI as I know so many of you people are confused as to what should I feed my dog and what is considered safe .. 
I do wish more was being done to ptotect our animals and the fact that they decided to feed the pigs the food that was poisoning dogs is ludicrous . Now it is getting in the human food chain .. EEk !!!
Duhh .. Some one missed ther boat on that one .. 
Now we have to worry about trichinosis and melamine .. !!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cosmosmom, thanks for the tip on Newman's food.



> If American Nutrition has added it without the knowledge of the food manufacturer, whose to say that Innova or any other dog food hasn't had it secretly added?


 Maddies Mom, I also emailed Fromm's on Friday afternoon to ask how they can be sure they won't be in the next recall batch or get items added without their knowledge. I will let you all know if I get a response from them. (Actually, I will call them if I don't hear by midday on Monday.)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the EVO Kathy. I think I knew it had no grains, but hated to start another change when I just got my Hav switched to Innova puppy kibble. But the way things are going, I may have no alternative. I'll also check into the Paul Newman's food and if I get frustrated enough, I guess I'll be among the home cooking crowd. Why can't the FDA get its act together and get to the bottom of it and tell us which foods are safe? And now Itchmo.com says this melamine spiking has been going on for years! My daughter lost her very young cat last year to kidney failure and had been giving it Royal Canin. Now she wonders if it was the food. Who will ever know?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I feed my guys Innova Evo and they are doing great on it (and the chicken that I add from the chicken soup made just for them. )


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You are lucky as neither Cosmo or Asta could tolerate the evo .. Amazing dogs every one is different ..
I know a lot of peple do not want to take the time to do the chicken soup deal but what about baking the turkey or a ground chicken meatloaf and adding rice & vegs to it 
. As I said I found this Dr Harvey vegs only mix - you just add water it is all dehydrated and the dogs love it maybe if you baked the meatloaf and added the veg mix to it .. Just a suggestion as I know everyone is so frustrated and anxious .. 
I just feel this has been handled so poorly and the consumers are not getting the straight story .. 
I wonder what would happen if Barney ate the tainted food ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I cooked for Jasper for a while. He loved it if it was fresh- but if I made it and froze batches of it- he refused momma's home cooking LOL. The purer it was the better chicken and a few veggies --if I started adding rice, potatoe, vitamins, etc no go. (very frustrating) 

Cash is the best thing that ever happened to Jasper he now he eats what ever Cash is eating unfortunately Cash came eating Purina One. which worries me to know end. So they are currently on a mix of the purina and the red meat evo. They are picking around the purina, so no slow transition happening here. 

But I think the Evo makes them sluggish. Is that possible? maybe from too much protein? They didn't care much for the timberwolf wild and natural (less protein) it just sat there- Jasper actually spit it out. LOL oh these picky boys. 


But I feel pretty good about the Innova/Nutura kibbles from what I've read I think they may be the best choice for me anyway. But I am going to try making a chicken soup to entice them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My dogs are on the Blue Buffalo Puppy (chicken) kibble. BB said this was not affected by the recall. My dogs are fine, so I guess that's the truth. But, I posed the same question. How can they guarantee the food tampering won't continue to happen? They assured they have taken all measures to take care of the problem. I have tried the Paul Newman's brand, but they didn't like it. Their favorite is Royal Canin, but since I stopped using it, Shelby's staining has stopped (beet pulp). What's a mother to do?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Kimberly wrote: "Maddies Mom, I also emailed Fromm's on Friday afternoon to ask how they can be sure they won't be in the next recall batch or get items added without their knowledge. I will let you all know if I get a response from them. (Actually, I will call them if I don't hear by midday on Monday.)"*

*** I'll be watching out for this too. Thanks Kimberly! 

Thanks Kmax! I'll check out that link for the emails.

I have a solution if you're afraid of what might be in our human food. Vegetables are fine, but the spinach and lettuce scare.... well... The meat is full of antibiotics, steroids and all kinds of scary things. The grains seem to be o.k., but who knows anymore? I think we should all just stop eating anything that isn't chocolate. I mean...... how can you go wrong with that??


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooh, an all chocolate diet!!!! Where do I sign up??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just received an e-mail from Innova inquiring about their puppy and adult dog kibble. I asked if *ANY* of their ingredients originated in China. Here is their response....

"Dear pet lover,

Thank you for contacting us about our products. Our products do not contain the Rice Protein concentrate or the wheat gluten that is associated with this pet food recall. All of the ingredients used in our products are all from within the United States.

I hope this information is helpful. Please feel free to contact me if you need any additional information or if you have any questions."

Natura Pet Products

I sent a separate e-mail asking if they have any relationship to American Nutrition, the company that added rice protein concentrate to Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul without notifying the manufacturer. I'll share this reply when I get it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Paul Newman's food*



MaddiesMom said:


> Thanks for the info on the EVO Kathy. I think I knew it had no grains, but hated to start another change when I just got my Hav switched to Innova puppy kibble. But the way things are going, I may have no alternative. I'll also check into the Paul Newman's food and if I get frustrated enough, I guess I'll be among the home cooking crowd. :


Does anyone feed their dog Paul Newman's? Has that brand been recalled? What do you think about it? I haven't been able to find a bag any where.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I looked at the Paul Newman's website and they didn't have any stores listed for my state


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I saw the Paul Newman treats today at Petsmart, but no food. I've been feeding Wellness, but my dogs don't seem to be crazy about it anymore. It's so frustrating!

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I just got an e-mail from Innova that they have no relationship with ANI, the company that supposedly put rice protein concentrate in Blue Buffalo's and Chicken Soup's food without their knowledge. Plus, yesterday's e-mail said all their ingredients are from the U.S. So I'm breathing a teeny bit easier about using Innova. 

On the REALLY sad side, the FDA has now acknowledged that more than 16 pets died from the recalls. Its now 4,150. And you *know* that the latest number is too low. There's no telling the number of pets that didn't die yet, but have suffered irreversible kidney damage.

According to Itchmo.com, now all vegetable protein from China is being detained. It includes the following: Wheat Gluten, Rice Gluten, Rice Protein, Rice Protein Concentrate, Corn Gluten, Corn Gluten Meal, Corn By-Products, Soy Protein, Soy Gluten, Proteins (includes amino acids and protein hydrosylates), Mung Bean Protein.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Hope this is okay to post, cartoon (below) seen today, May 1. Along with the following grim news today:

_3 Million Contaminated Chickens Sold, Hundreds of Plants May Have Gotten Tainted Ingredients
May 1st, 2007
Key points from the FDA press conference:
* 2.5 to 3 million chickens have been fed the tainted pet food and already sold to the public.
* "Hundreds" of plants could have received tainted vegetable protein from China.
* Due to "low risk", chicken and pork not recalled. Yet FDA says they lack toxicity data on melamine.
* Refuses to name any more company names._

*As for the recall...*

_FDA Says 4,150 Pet Deaths Reported

Lots of tidbits from this FDA release. And finally, an acknowledgment from the FDA that more than 16 pets may be dead.

All vegetable protein from China is being detained. It includes the following: Wheat Gluten, Rice Gluten, Rice Protein, Rice Protein Concentrate, Corn Gluten, Corn Gluten Meal, Corn By-Products, Soy Protein, Soy Gluten, Proteins (includes amino acids and protein hydrosylates), Mung Bean Protein.

USA Today also reports on this news. Says "an import alert of this breadth is rare."
Highlights below:
* 1,950 cats and 2,200 dogs reported dead.
* FDA does not know the scope of the problem.
* Original source of toxins still not known.
* Firms got around Chinese inspection by saying it wasn't food.
* New standards for import use established.

_


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

So my post above makes me wonder about some food not on any recall but includes such as corn gluten meal, considering that this has maybe been already going on for a while. As an example, Royal Canin, not the recalled stuff, has corn gluten meal and such as a main ingredient. Any comments?

Our pup's not actually had any Royal Canin. She's eating Blue Buffalo Puppy, which has no Gluten or Gluten Meal or Protein listed. Although I've been considering switching to something else.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam is on Royal Canin, it does have corn as a ingredient but not corn gluten, it does have wheat gluten. I do check their web site to make sure of re-calls but, other than making your own food, what is a person to do? Who can we trust?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So it finallly happened now we have to worry about the chicken and pork as well ..
There goes the chicken stew I guess they are now vegetarians .. 
I went to a local pet shop today to see how she is managing as she sells raw and better named brands .. She says she has not been affected that badly but she did have products that had been recalled so I guess she must have checked the lot no's .. 
I knew it was just a matter of time until they had a problem with the human food .. it makes perfect sense to fed this tainted food to the chicken and pigs .. Waste not want not !!
I am just so frustrated . I have lots to say on this topic but I am just curious if and when is someone going to listen to our concerns about what is happening to our food chain . 
Whose in charge and is anyone home ????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It is getting ridiculous as to how much garbage ends up in our food! Bad enough the pets are getting tainted food, we're not even sure what WE end up eating!  

Thanks for the update! I checked itchmo's site. Thank you, Jim. Great cartoon!!! Sad, but true. 

I buy from Nutriville, a shop that sells high-end, more 'natural' and holistic foods and treats. They aren't all safe and perfect, but I haven't been affected by anything except one can of C.S. for the soul for cats. The recall was for canned kitten food, but I wasn't taking any chances, so I threw the can out. No big loss.

I am adding more cooked foods to the pups' dishes now.... cooked chicken, cottage cheese, fried egg, ...


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

There's a great movement in my city, Rochester, to buy food outside of the network of mass production and factory farms. We have local organic farmers who sell their meat and vegetables in local stores. You can join a "CSA" where you have a share in a local organic farm and put in some hours working on it and then you take delivery every week of the harvest throughout the season into the late fall. It has been reassuring to know that we can buy free-range, organic grass-fed meat directly from the family who raised the animal. Of course, now one of my daughters and I are vegetarians... but a first step was staying away from factory farmed meat. My guess is that with the globalization of our markets, and the corporatization of our food, this movement toward locally grown is going to gain momentum, especially when disasters like this are unvcovered.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I received a response from Fromm Family Foods this morning:


> Dear Kimberly,
> 
> Thank you for your email and interest in Fromm Family Foods.
> 
> ...


He went on to answer my other question on how to order their food directly from them and they only charge $3 handling fee (shipping is already included in the price) for the first 99 pounds, but still encouraged me to use a local retailer or distributor if possible.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am curious do they have one that does not have grains in it or do they all have some kind of wheat or rice ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I would have to look to be sure, but I think that the one I get only has oats/oatmeal in it.

They do list all of their ingredients for each variety on the web site if you want to look.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just went to Fromm's website and all their dry food contains brown rice, perarled barley and white rice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Julia! I was busy tonight and couldn't go look until now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, there were *at least a dozen more recalls today *- across the U.S. and Canada. All of them involve wheat gluten. Go to itchmo.com to see all of them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh no!!! Not more recalls!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> And now Itchmo.com says this melamine spiking has been going on for years!


Maybe I'm a cynic, but this is what I've been thinking since this whole mess started.  I wonder if it's just been a quietly accepted practice until someone went too far. Is this only happing in China? I have to wonder about that too. Now that pet foods are being looked at closely...more companies are pulling things off the market. Hmmmmm.. Although this is just awful for all the families that've lost pets, maybe now the powers that be will take an active interest in making sure these companies are being watched and tested to insure they meet a higher quality standard of nutrition for our pets.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I really don't know who gives a darn about this fiasco, except for people who love their pets. It is being widely reported now that chickens and hogs were fed the same tainted food and these animals have now made their way into the human food chain. The powers that be say it is not harmful to humans, I guess until enough people get sick.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is so sad to think that that is true!!I cant imagine anyone "letting" this happen but I guess if you watch the animal planet channel & animal cops, you are shocked to see how some people treat animals. It sickens me to think that anyone would intentionally poison the pet food, or let it go so long before reporting it!! I love my pups like my kids!!It makes me soooo mad!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As Kimberly mentioned, if you go to: http://www.itchmo.com/recalls.html you'll see the latest news. What a mess !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Today's NEWSDAY, page A6 - FDA Probes Tainted Protein
This article is in reference to the FDA and the possibility of cross-contamination of the tainted protein and if it got into the human food chain. "Protein concentrates are used in a number of food products, such as baked goods."


----------

